# crystal noir dodo wax?



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

dodo crystal noir wax 

anyone got or used this?

who supplys this and how much??


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dodo make it in limited quantites for one detailer its not officially avaliable, get it from fleabay....if you want abit more info on it search function should reveal a few threads about it...


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> dodo make it in limited quantites for one detailer its not officially avaliable, get it from fleabay....if you want abit more info on it search function should reveal a few threads about it...


Thanks.... Is it up with SN ?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Orca on here or pjgh on cleanyourcars forum, did a review of it. Try using the search button mght come up with the thread :thumb:. Its more expensive than SN though :doublesho


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Edward101 said:


> Orca on here or pjgh on cleanyourcars forum, did a review of it. Try using the search button mght come up with the thread :thumb:. Its more expensive than SN though :doublesho


found it! nice little review, thanks for help.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Yeah, I have a little tub and made a review here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1592726&postcount=11

Joking aside, what the shoe polish joke showed up was the very strong colour charging that translates as oil black depth on good black paint. I have a single stage non-metallic black and it looks fantastic - think the best you could do with Meguiars #7 for that oil slick black and then think deeper black.

Topped with Supernatural, you get the best of both worlds - glossy and stunningly deep. Purple Haze will deliver pretty close and I think their new "pro" remix should deliver the glossiness and stronger beading, too.

In a word, this is a good wax the certainly delivers a most definite darker look, deepening further on perfect paint. If you can track down a tub, it's worth getting - yes, it's made by Dodo Juice, but for one of their discerning customers who resold a few pots not so long back. Dodo Juice do not sell this to anyone else, so you need to wait until some of this guy's surplus comes up for offer.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We made some pots for Richard at Crystal Clean / www.detailingstore.com a while back, as an experiment into dark montan waxes.

He may have some left. We don't supply it directly.


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We made some pots for Richard at Crystal Clean / www.detailingstore.com a while back, as an experiment into dark montan waxes.
> 
> He may have some left. We don't supply it directly.


will you at some point dom ??????


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Orca said:


> Yeah, I have a little tub and made a review here:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1592726&postcount=11
> 
> Joking aside, what the shoe polish joke showed up was the very strong colour charging that translates as oil black depth on good black paint. I have a single stage non-metallic black and it looks fantastic - think the best you could do with Meguiars #7 for that oil slick black and then think deeper black.
> ...


thought about it for her!! she has No7 an x3 pinnacle souveran on at mo..



















may be try SN or Blue velvet Pro next.. need to go shopping again.. saves the wife usingit all


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> We don't supply it directly.


My bad - I got the impression it was an ongoing agreement. You know guys - something pure black as a soft wax under Supernatural as a yin/yang double wax kind of idea would be pretty cool.



123quackers said:


> thought about it for her!! she has No7 an x3 pinnacle souveran on at mo..


Awwwww ... yes! Seek it out, man. Don't accept any substitute! Well, do because Purple Haze will impress, I'm sure. I do like to add a glossy wax on top of a dark colour charged wax. As I said above, I have an inkling that Purple Haze Pro might well satisfy in one wax.

I have to say, Pinnacle Souveran gave my black car one of the most pleasing finishes I have achieved. I believe the wax does some really odd things in the polymers. I don't know exactly what goes on inside the magic of an engineered wax, but I swear it had a polarising effect on the light and down on the three-quarter angle it had a sensational look:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/pinnacle_souveran_wax/DSCF7768.jpg

I'm all for purity nowadays and absolutely adore Dodo Juice Supernatural. It really is a very fine "fine wax" and well worth trying on your wedge of gorgeous! Definitely use their Lime Prime Lite first to prepare for the wax - this will also give a similar depth to Meguiars #7 and a similar creaking clean feeling once buffed off. The wax - go for Supernatural first on its own. As you experiment, try it over Crystal Noir or Purple Haze and see how you like it - on flat top panels it works to a really good effect, but just go Supernatural on the sides since the light hits at a different angle.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Orca said:


> My bad - I got the impression it was an ongoing agreement. You know guys - something pure black as a soft wax under Supernatural as a yin/yang double wax kind of idea would be pretty cool.
> 
> Awwwww ... yes! Seek it out, man. Don't accept any substitute! Well, do because Purple Haze will impress, I'm sure. I do like to add a glossy wax on top of a dark colour charged wax. As I said above, I have an inkling that Purple Haze Pro might well satisfy in one wax.
> 
> ...


Think it was your post why I bought it in the end..

I did use Lime prime lite with x3 pinnacle on this beautiful girl who is just straight black celli paint..










looked stunnin I must say.. the wedge had treackle like paint so wet sanded her first..nearly left her matt black looked so so sexy...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

dazzlers82 said:


> will you at some point dom ??????


No, it's exclusive to Crystal Clean. Although we may do another dark wax at some point (different recipe), but it won't be for a while.


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Orca said:


> The wax - go for Supernatural first on its own. As you experiment, try it over Crystal Noir or Purple Haze and see how you like it - on flat top panels it works to a really good effect, but just go Supernatural on the sides since the light hits at a different angle.


Wouldn't using supernatural over a wax such as purple haze lessen the durability of the wax layer as opposed to two coats of supernatural on its own?


----------

